# Poljot Ss18



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I recently recieved a poljot SS18 from russia and it has'nt been off my wrist since.

One problem though, when the chrono is set running, stopped then reset, the chrono hand resets to 2 minutes past the 12 o'clock position. Not a major problem but a little annoying in a watch I have only had for 3 weeks.

Any ideas


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Hi Andy, and welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of people here with good advice and plenty of experience









Unfortunately I am not one of them









I have heard similar stories about Poljots, I don't know where the root of the problem is. I first found out about Poljot on Roy's RLT watches sites (follow the link above). I have been pondering for ages about buying one. I finally received mine this morning from Roy. I have seen them on auction websites, russian traders, german traders, american traders, and heard lots of stories about second quality models, Poljot International, etc. I was put off at first, but finally realised that if it was properly sourced, a Poljot is an excellent watch at a very good price.

I can't really say much about my Poljot yet (3133 traveller chrono), I may post my findings after a few days of intensive use!

I just wanted to say that:

I have heard of similar problems: nothing realy alarming, but annoying little things with movement or case such as the one you are reporting.

If this were to be the case with my Poljot, I'd have a word about it with my supplier/Roy. This is probably why I bought mine from him: I've never been disappointed by anything he sold me and he stands squarely and firmly behind anything he sells.

If you are any good with movements and someone can tell you the cause of your problem, you may try and fix it yourself.

Otherwise ask your supplier if he can put it right...?

Good luck and I hope someone a bit more knowledgeable helps you with your question!


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Hello Andy and welcome.

This problem has been discussed on the Poljot forum at Watchuseek.

The Croatia adjustment


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have sold hundreds of Poljot watches and have never seen this before.

This is *NOT* a common problem with Poljot watches.

It is easily solved by having the hand removed and reset in the correct place. It could have been knocked in the post. Or by sending it back to where you purchased for correction or exchange.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks guys,

I have a very good jeweller who services all my watches. I will ask him to reset the hand in the correct position as I don't fancy sending it back to Russia. We'll see how the rest of the watch fairs over the coming months.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Metal Andy - I recently acquires a SS-18 it runs very well and is a great timekeeper - I will be suprised if you have any other problems.

Working in Russia as I do from time to time I would say that the only issue they have is that quality control is not as tight as it is in the west.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Could any of you SS-18 / SS-20 owners confirm exactly what the case size is please.

I quite fancy one of these but I've seen the case described as 42mm which makes it too big me unless that includes the crown. I have a 40mm Plojot Aviator which is about as big as I can get away with.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

The case is 42mm not including the crown, including the crown its 45mm. The watch doesn't look too big on the wrist it just looks chunky and solid. I've only had the watch about three weeks and apart from the slight problem with the chrono hand I love it. There is something about titanium that appeals to me, being a metallurgist I can appreciate just how difficult it is to work with titanium (try polishing it) and that adds something for me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks metal_andy.

Ah well, it sounds a bit too big for me, but a colleague of mine not ten feet away has a 44mm Oris BC3 on today so I might try that on for size. If that doesn't look too big I just might be able to convince myself that I can get away with an SS-18 or SS-20; I know I want one really


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

Does anybody know what colour the dial on the SS20 is meant to be? Is it blue or black? I've seen both although I think the dial on an SS20 should be blue. I'm confused.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've seen the SS-18 and SS-20 in both blue and black dial versions. I've also seen variations in the style of the hands. I agree, it is most confusing, but that's one of the things I love about Russian watches







The only consistent difference I've managed to spot between the two is the description on the bezel. I presume the "SS-18" and "SS-20" reference is just the type of missile the case material was salvaged from ?

I will have to be very clear in my description of the exact variant I want when I place my order and hope I get what I ask for. Yep, you guessed it, I tried on my mate's Oris and it doesn't look too big at all, so I have added an SS-18 or 20 to my not-so-short list!


----------

